

As much as I love Opera... - dotcoma

... I think we all agree that we'd rather have space for our bookmarks than a brown bar at the top.<p>http://i.imgur.com/CVZit.png
======
pbhjpbhj
That's not Opera, it's your window manager. For example in KDE you can switch
off title bars if you want to (Alt-F3, Advanced > No border; note that Alt-F3
gives the right-click titlebar menu).

<http://alicious.com/2010/browsers-without-borders/> shows images.

